# Bei Link generell immer "Ziel Speichern unter..." ausführen möglich ?



## FRitter (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wie im Titel dieses Beitrags schon ersichtlich, muss ich es irgendwie schaffen, dass ich auf PDF/Zip-Dateien verlinke und der User mit einem einfachen Klick (links) auf einen Button/eine Grafik die Zieldatei herunterlädt - und diese nicht wie bei PDF sofort im Browser öffnet oder er selbst wählen muss "Ziel speichern unter...".

Dabei muss alles natürlich UNabhängig von den jeweiligen Client-Einstellungen sein (Plugin's zulassen / verweigern z.B: im IE).

Geht so etwas ? Was meint ihr ?


----------



## StefanR (23. Januar 2005)

Das geht, nur alleine mit HTML leider nicht. Mit PHP schon eher.


----------



## Budman (23. Januar 2005)

Ich denke und hoffe nicht! 

Ich möchte als User ja schon selbst die Kontrolle behalten, was mit Dateien passiert, die heruntergeladen werden.

Also soweit mir bekannt geht das nicht, da z.B. bei Firefox ohnehin der entsprechende Dialog angezeigt wird, was man mit der Datei machen möchte.

Gruss


----------



## StefanR (23. Januar 2005)

Das geht mit PHP.  Wenn ich den entsprechenden Header mitsende, kann ich selbst Grafiken runterladen... ohne das sie mir im Browser angezeigt werden.


----------



## FRitter (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo ihr beiden!

Nicht dass ihr mich falsch versteht - der Client-Browser soll keinesfalls irgendwie im Hintergrund etwas herunterladen und dem User etwas "vorgaukeln"...der Browser soll nur dazu gebracht werden, den Link nicht anzuzeigen/zu öffnen, sondern den Download-Hinweis anzuzeigen. Dann kann der User natürlich immer noch auswählen, ob der Download gestartet werden soll oder auch nicht. Es soll dem User der Rechtsklick erspart werden, da er z.B. PDF-Dateien über einen Button namens "Download" anklickt - dann erwartet der User auch, dass die PDF-Datei heruntergeladen wird... ok?

Soll ich das gleiche mal in PHP posten oder habt ihr noch Ideen?

Schonmal danke für eure bisherigen Antworten.


----------



## SilentWarrior (23. Januar 2005)

> Soll ich das gleiche mal in PHP posten oder habt ihr noch Ideen?


Wie gesagt:





> Das geht, nur alleine mit HTML leider nicht. Mit PHP schon eher. ]


Also ab damit ins PHP-Forum.


----------



## Budman (23. Januar 2005)

Hallo!

Ja, so hatte ich das wirklich ein bisschen verstanden 

Unabhängig davon würde ich es im PHP-Forum nochmal posten. 

Gruss


----------



## FRitter (23. Januar 2005)

Hier wird das Thema weiter im PHP-Bereich diskutiert:

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/showthread.php?p=977493#post977493

[ENDE]


----------

